# tjet brushes whats in YOUR car



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I have been looking at trying out some different brushes these days.

What do you run in your stock class tjets and where do you buy them?

Can anyone tell me how they are made? Just curious, Im not looking to market my own, I just want to know.

Thanks

Jess

PS... Im still working and evaluating different oils, my next step is to make comparison drag races with different brands of brushes in stock and mildly modified (stock vs. Fray style set ups) cars.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

The stock class my club runs allows aftermarket brushes. I use Wizzard and Slottech brushes. I don't know how they are made.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer Slottech motor brushes for "stock" class.
I also have some original Wizzard replacemet motor brushes which appear to be a tad higher then original Aurora brushes and Slottech brushes.
also the composition of the early Wizzard brushes might have had more copper in the, than they do now.
JB motor brushes are preferred by some folks.

it certainly appears that preferences are based on many things like how one likes to tune their motor brush springs, whether the motor brushes are consistant during prolonged usage(like road racing), how they stand up to oil saturation ....etc ....

I have learned that used motor brushes that still have some life in them(not worn too thin) may be over saturated with oil and "burning" them until they glow orange burns the oil out without negatively affecting the composition.
then those "reconditioned" motor brushes show dramatic improvement over their saturated state.

as always, cleaning the contact surface of pancake motor brushes(many prefer sliding them flat on a piece of standard paper) produces a vast improvement that should done everytime the motor is apart.

I really know next to nothing about motor brushes, so take my "take" with a grain of salt.

composition DOES vary greatly.
remember using the silver content brushes from WildOnes and TuffOnes in stock t-jets and the performance boost they provided?

I am not sure if BSRT ever entered the market for pancake motor brushes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we did a lot of testing of motor brushes.
out of maybe 100 cars, only 1 did not improve but stayed the same as the wizzard brushes.
all of the other cars had the highest dyno readings with Slottech brushes.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I did a comprehensive test with brushes for T-jets, comparing performance.
Here is a quick summary:
- BEST- Alan Galinko silver brushes (they do wear quickly and the comm plates need to be cleaned on a regular schedule)

- Best "regular brushes": Slottech by a very slight margin over Wizzard E81 brushes

- Better than stock Aurora brushes: JB motor brushes (ahead of Wizzard E85 by a slight margin)

Good - Stock Aurora brushes

LAST place - HOWORLD replacement brushes

_Note: Johnny Lightning/Auto World brushes were not tested._


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been using Wizzaed E85 brushes since they came out. I have not tried the Slottech brushes, but I will get some to test the next time that I order parts. If there is a difference in height between the brushes that you have in a car and some new ones that you are trying out that could confuse your test results.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

all testing was with new brushes and dyno readings.

the misleading test is on the track.
I have seen myself and others get better lap times with a slower car.
I mean the same car with the speed reduced on purpose or with the speed increased

Note:
This is not true every time, but why the dyno works so well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

waltgpierce said:


> I did a comprehensive test with brushes for T-jets, comparing performance.
> Here is a quick summary:
> - BEST- Alan Galinko silver brushes (they do wear quickly and the comm plates need to be cleaned on a regular schedule)
> 
> ...


how do the Alan Galinko silver brushes compare to original Aurora silver brushes?
and, are Alan Galinko's silver brushes still available?
I have several sets because when I bought an OUTLAW t-jet from him it was required to change them every pass.
alas, the brush quantity outlived the number of passes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are much better than the original brushes.

I used them for a few years in the Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge.
I stopped using them because I was able to do better in the enduro with the slothech brushes


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Does anyone remember the Tall Boy Motor Brushes the came in silver and Copper and were taller. I can't remember who made them dam getting old


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I remember the really tall ones with the V cut on the bottom.
the after market ones not the aurora ones.

I think the package was yellow or orange


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Slottech. They are taller which allows more pressure to the comm. They are the fastest compared to wizzard e81, wizzard e85 in my comparisons.

Dominic


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Are there differences in using these brush recommendations with AW/JL and Dash chassis as compared to Aurora?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I prefer to run a slottech in the front hole, and I wizzard in the back.

Works best for me.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Which wizzard one 81 or 85?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I prefer to run a slottech in the front hole, and I wizzard in the back.


''

yeah, I tried that years ago along with mixed shoes


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

I have 2 pairs of tall boy in graphite color...


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*dyno vs. track road race vs. drag race*



slotking said:


> all testing was with new brushes and dyno readings.
> 
> the misleading test is on the track.
> I have seen myself and others get better lap times with a slower car.
> ...


I dont have a dyno, but would like to have one. Someday... This should be really interesting, my needs are more leaning to drag racing than road racing, but I do both. I have new brushes on order, but need to get some more.

This is great info guys, please dont let this thread go to sleep! Thanks.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

waltgpierce said:


> I did a comprehensive test with brushes for T-jets, comparing performance.
> Here is a quick summary:
> - BEST- Alan Galinko silver brushes (they do wear quickly and the comm plates need to be cleaned on a regular schedule)
> 
> ...


Hey, do you have this posted anywhere or maybe have a copy that I could read? This is great info.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> my needs are more leaning to drag racing than road racing,


it works for both


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

slotking said:


> it works for both


I agree with that, power is power. However, I wonder are some brushes better for torque and bottom end power, and, are some better for higher rpm? Yeah, I know... Im over thinking the tjet thing again. But, its fun for me.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

from an electrical stand point (note I am stating this as an expert because I have touched a 9v battery to my tongue)

two things with the brushes
current transfer and friction.

My simple take is that if a brush provides higher top end than another brush, then it is the best brush for both speed and torque


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

For all my better than average TJets I`ve used nothing but Aurora 78% silver speed brushes. I found their was nothing superior to them for almost 50 years of running these little cars! I purchased over 40 cards of them over the years & just starting to run low.....I better start shoppin!


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*brushes*

So... are JB brushes getting hard to find?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

smalltime said:


> I prefer to run a slottech in the front hole, and I wizzard in the back.
> 
> Works best for me.


Yep, been running 'salt and pepper' brushes for as long as Slottech has been on the market. Slottech up front and E81 in the back. Killer combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

LDThomas said:


> Yep, been running 'salt and pepper' brushes for as long as Slottech has been on the market. Slottech up front and E81 in the back. Killer combination. :thumbsup:


Any theory why?


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Brushes*



brownie374 said:


> Any theory why?


Good question.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Many discussions on salt and pepper brushes over the years. Basically, it boils down to the electro plating process. As a DC current flows one way, the material in contact is deposited back the other way. One brush has a better friction coefficient. Put it in the hole that plates brush material onto the comm. The other brush has better conductivity. Put it in the other hole to do the best job of carrying current to the comm. One brand of brush has the advantage of carrying more current. The other brand has the advantage of creating less friction. By using one of each, the get the best of both worlds. Many magnet racers have been doing this for years, putting a silver brush in one side and a carbon brush in the other.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Bottom line is very simple: Try it for yourself. See if it works for you.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Then, if you really want to confuse everybody, use a Slotech shoe on one side, and a Wizzard shoe on the other. 

We call this the Psycho settup. (it works, by the way.)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Then, if you really want to confuse everybody, use a Slotech shoe on one side, and a Wizzard shoe on the other.


I know a few folks who did this with the brst shoe and wiz shoes.
Some said it help with handling.

I have not really put any time into it. I may have to play with it soon


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

BSRT shoes, WIZZ shoes, Slottech shoes - mix and match. What each track likes is different. I have very few T-Jets with matching pickup shoes.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*brushes*



LDThomas said:


> Many discussions on salt and pepper brushes over the years. Basically, it boils down to the electro plating process. As a DC current flows one way, the material in contact is deposited back the other way. One brush has a better friction coefficient. Put it in the hole that plates brush material onto the comm. The other brush has better conductivity. Put it in the other hole to do the best job of carrying current to the comm. One brand of brush has the advantage of carrying more current. The other brand has the advantage of creating less friction. By using one of each, the get the best of both worlds. Many magnet racers have been doing this for years, putting a silver brush in one side and a carbon brush in the other.



Neat. I never had that explained to me in that way. Thanks. Anyone else care to offer info on this??? wow


----------

